# A day at the zoo, and swimming lessons!



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock has had an adventurous few days!

First of all, since it's gotten nice and warm here for a good while and was in the 70's and 80's over the weekend, I decided it was a good time for Sherlock to see spring! I decided to take him to the zoo where I work since it's just down the road from where I live  Of course we didn't go in the zoo itself - (that would be silly, and irresponsible for all involved!) but there is a nice botanical gardens so we went over there to stretch his legs.

Squinting in the light of day!









Exploring!









And taking a break in the shade under my bag









Then, tonight, I tried the first truly deep bath (usually he gets enough water in the tub for just his feet at the shallow end, and a bit deeper as the tub slants.) He was a little scared, but I made sure he had an upturned bowl he could climb onto and also let him climb onto my arm several times to relax before gently putting him back in. He took to swimming well!

Look mum, I can swim! 









And playing with his easter egg









Amazingly, after swimming, he was SO CALM when I got him out. Usually after baths he is a craaaazzed hog. But he just settled in his towel and was very still and watched me and was so cute. He let me stroke him without a single huff and even let me touch his face without so much as a flinch o_o.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Awww he's just adorable  that first swimming picture is hilarious!

I can't wait til it's warm(er) here, so I can take Annabelle outside!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He was so good about holding his head up out of the water <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds like a fun adventure out, I bet he really enjoyed that  Sherlock is a handsome hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Whenever I see pictures of Sherlock, I can't help but think of what a handsome hedgie he is!

Sounds like you tuckered the boy out :lol: I wish I could have a day out with Kashi, but it's still rather cold here in Montreal


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

It's so exciting to have the weather warm up, and yay for Sherlock getting to roam around in the gardens! Here in the Twin Cities we finally got up to the 70's a few days ago and I took the opportunity to air my place out, so opened all the doors / windows and got a good breeze... I put Layla on the couch in her favorite blanket and she really REALLY enjoyed the fresh air, she kept scooting around then I'd see a wiggly nose pop out of one end of the blanket... then a few clicks and squeaks, and a minute later there's that nose again, poking out of the other side of the blanket. Once she finally settled down I flipped the blanket open to find her completely splatted out with all 4 legs stretched as far as they would go! :lol: All I have to say to that is... you gotta love spring!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww that sounds like so much fun! I love the pictures - Sherlock is very handsome, like others have said. It's getting warm here too, and I've been wanting to spend a day outside with Liam, so thanks for giving me some ideas!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What cute pictures! Sherlock is really adorable! He's so cute in the tub!


----------

